
Film made in 1967 about 1999 - pykello
https://archive.org/details/Year1999Ad
======
eranation
I wonder what people in 67 thought was more unlikely, to have a computer that
does all that we see computers do in that movie but in a size that fits in
your pocket or a machine that makes your lunch. I bet the food making kitchen
looked much more likely, sadly, we got pocket super computers, but still doing
our own cooking pretty much the same way we did in 67, except microwave ovens
perhaps... (well, I saw there is a kickstarter that plans to change that...
but still...)

Except that, it's pretty amazing how they got a lot of these things right
(except the notion that people of the future will know to press random buttons
to get what they want, UX was not envisioned as an issue back then...)

~~~
dragonwriter
> I bet the food making kitchen looked much more likely, sadly, we got pocket
> super computers, but still doing our own cooking pretty much the same way we
> did in 67, except microwave ovens perhaps...

Actually, microwave ovens were commercially available from 1947 and the first
popular home microwave oven was released in 1967.

There's a lot that's gone in more-automatic cooking devices -- both commercial
and home -- since then, though the popularity of some of them for the home has
been limited by the fact that people with a strong preference for convenience
go for the wider array of prepackaged prepared foods available now rather than
automated home cooking.

~~~
hn_
Microwave ovens were absurdly expensive in the early days though, even up
until the early 80s.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Yep. My family first got one in 1985, and IIRC it was one of the cheaper
models at around $350 (1985 dollars)

~~~
hn_
$300? That's cheap. If I recall correctly I remember my mom telling me her
first microwave was $800 (1982). That is over $2,000 adjusted for inflation.

The one in my kitchen costs $30 or $40 and I bought it a decade ago.

------
joezydeco
This was a concept film from Philco/Ford:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philco](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philco)

That's Wink Martindale (US TV game show host) in the husband role in the film.
A few years back he was interviewed about the project:

[https://vimeo.com/15063245](https://vimeo.com/15063245)

------
jgrahamc
In 1967 we imagined a future in which everything has been automated so that
preexisting roles could be carried out as before. Wife will cook, buy clothes;
husband will shake his head at all the money wife is spending and be the
spending decision maker.

Film is interesting from a technology perspective but also for what it says
about society.

~~~
rglovejoy
The movie also had the computer telling the boy that he flunked. Back in 1967,
they didn't predict that by 1999, every child would get a trophy just for
showing up.

~~~
morbius
Or rather it didn't predict that in 1999 there would be more provisions for
people with learning difficulties and special needs? Don't be so knee-jerk,
there's a damned good reason for why we try not to harm kids' self-esteem
anymore-- it doesn't work.

~~~
meric
I doubt pumping up children's self-esteem without developing their self-worth
is going to work either.

~~~
cbd1984
If you think that's what's happening, you haven't been paying attention.

------
tlo
Here is one from 1972 about the year 2000 (in German, but funny pictures
nevertheless): [https://youtu.be/kaGnBNhE2xI](https://youtu.be/kaGnBNhE2xI)

------
51Cards
On the menu screen the date was Tuesday, June 2nd. June 2 was a Wednesday in
1999. Seems computers were having date issues even before Y2K had arrived. :)

I find it interesting how so many devices in the video used analog inputs
(namely dials). I guess they were easier to mock up though by then I would
have expected the keyboard concept to be more common.

Many of the broad concepts are pretty close. Like when I ignore the
recommendations of my fitness / diet tracking software. :)

------
altcognito
Foreboding music that plays as she scratches out the year: 1999.

~~~
joshrotenberg
Heh, I was just about to comment on that. If it then cut to Rod Serling and
the Twilight Zone intro it wouldn't have surprised me in the least.

------
joshrotenberg
"Mike, how about chicken salad?" "Urgh".

~~~
erobbins
some things never change!

------
BorisMelnik
Wow scrolled to about minute 11 and saw this great image:

[http://i.imgur.com/m3M0pZD.png](http://i.imgur.com/m3M0pZD.png)

I love seeing them make an attempt of what modern technology would look like.

No matter what they do, it still screams 1960's style.

The "household monitor screen" was spot on. This is definitely happening as
well as the "central bank computer." Wow, really impressive.

------
gfalcao
Oh, I made a song based on that movie, a few weeks ago:

[https://soundcloud.com/gabrielfalcao/home-of-the-
future](https://soundcloud.com/gabrielfalcao/home-of-the-future)

------
S_A_P
Here is another thing the video almost got right- super high pitched falsetto
singing. The only problem is the genre that used it was hair metal and pop,
not salsa.

------
WalterBright
Given the predictions of "2001", made at the same time, the ones in this movie
aren't particularly insightful.

